# LG Spectrum 2 JB Security Error



## John Estabrook (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I just rooted my phone. Got into Titanium and started deleting bloatware. I restarted my phone and the LG logo appeared with a Security Error on my screen. Uhm, I've tried a lot of things, like using the LGMobile Support Tool to update it, I've tried a hard reset. If I plug my phone into my computer, it isn't even recognized at all. So I am dead in the water with options and where to go now.

Any help anyone could offer would be great. If it isn't feesable, go ahead and say that I am screwed, lol. I used a MotoChopper tool, if that helps anyone.

Thanks again

Sincere regards


----------



## mtmichaelson (Apr 17, 2012)

John Estabrook said:


> Well, I just rooted my phone. Got into Titanium and started deleting bloatware. I restarted my phone and the LG logo appeared with a Security Error on my screen. Uhm, I've tried a lot of things, like using the LGMobile Support Tool to update it, I've tried a hard reset. If I plug my phone into my computer, it isn't even recognized at all. So I am dead in the water with options and where to go now.
> 
> Any help anyone could offer would be great. If it isn't feesable, go ahead and say that I am screwed, lol. I used a MotoChopper tool, if that helps anyone.
> 
> ...


I will post a write up for you that will get you back up and running!!! Give me a little bit and maybe tomorrow but I will get it up here!

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

John Estabrook said:


> Well, I just rooted my phone. Got into Titanium and started deleting bloatware. I restarted my phone and the LG logo appeared with a Security Error on my screen. Uhm, I've tried a lot of things, like using the LGMobile Support Tool to update it, I've tried a hard reset. If I plug my phone into my computer, it isn't even recognized at all. So I am dead in the water with options and where to go now.
> 
> Any help anyone could offer would be great. If it isn't feesable, go ahead and say that I am screwed, lol. I used a MotoChopper tool, if that helps anyone.
> 
> ...


Link below will give you step by step help in restoring the phone.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36201-so-bricked/page__st__10#entry1043166


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*


If your having trouble trying to restore your Spectrum 2 with the "Firmware /.cab" method, and you want to update to the latest Jelly Bean, but you're running into a few issues like, updating, getting root, received a "Security Error" or even soft bricked your spectrum 2.
The Link below will restore your Spectrum 2 to the latest Jelly Bean.
Link >>Repair or Update Your Spectrum 2

*ULTIMATE BLOATWARE REMOVAL GUIDE*


Removes Boot Security For JB 4.1.2 Root Users Only
This Will Enable Your Device To Remove Any App
This is the stock kernel that has been modified using Loki (created by djrbliss)
It bypass the boot loader, and modified to not throw the security error when removing the videos.apk.
This replaces your boot.img which includes the kernel.
Link >Broken Out Modded Kernel For The Spectrum 2

Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!


----------



## MasterOrg (Nov 7, 2014)

xXxGeek said:


> *SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*
> 
> 
> If your having trouble trying to restore your Spectrum 2 with the "Firmware /.cab" method, and you want to update to the latest Jelly Bean, but you're running into a few issues like, updating, getting root, received a "Security Error" or even soft bricked your spectrum 2.
> ...


lg spectrum 2 vs930 dowloand mode no connect with pc i need help i have problem with security error ... i need help please


----------

